# Bed Crate Bed Crate ???



## HavaHannah (Nov 23, 2013)

We have let Hannah lay on our bed while we work at our office desk. At night her crate is at the foot of our bed. She has always gone into her crate at bed time with not problem. Just the other night she started crying during the night. We walked her, watered her and still the crying. We realized that she wanted "uppy" on to the bed. We didn't allow it and needless to say it was a long sleepless night for her and us.

Could it be a phase or has she just flipped a switch and now wants up on the bed always? If this is the case is the only way to modify this desire to stop allowing her on the bed during the day? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think I would stop letting her up on the bed. I would use a dog bed by your office desk if you want somewhere for her to lay while you are working. This way she is clear that your bed is where you sleep and her crate is for her to sleep in.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

How old is she? I think you may need to be strong for a couple of nights and let her cry it out and if you don't react she'll get used to her crate again. Good luck!


----------



## HavaHannah (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input. She's 2 1/2. Last night was much better. We did our usual routine. Outside walk, she runs to her crate...gets a treat. Covered up and quiet. Then she gives a couple of groans, some heart breaking crying sounds and we tell her "it's OK, we're here". Only a couple of weak cries during the night. Guess our learning curve is improving. We now know at very least that her being upset is not due to thirst, needing to go out or some problem. Just want's to be with those she loves...Will keep you posted on progress. 

Good idea to have her own bed in our room, but we sure do love having her lay next to us if we crash out for a nap !! Guess can't have it all ways.

Have a great Sunday.


----------

